

CouchDB 1.0 - bitdiddle
http://www.couch.io/

======
waxman
Congrats, guys!

I have to say, though, while you were busy inching towards 1.0 I've fallen in
love with other production-ready NoSQL db's (namely Mongo and Cassandra). I'm
excited to play with Couch, just to play with it, but as someone who is
already very satisfied with other NoSQL technologies (when I need them), what
would be your pitch for why I should give Couch a serious look?

~~~
couchdb
I've got truly offline replication (as in you can run me on Android and your
laptop and keep them synced via the cloud).

Also, none of the other NoSQLs are really set up for schemaless queries like I
am. Incremental map-reduce lets you normalize a bunch of different
heterogenous document structures in your view, which is more flexible than the
key-path indexes Mongo has, and more real-time than Hadoop/Google style map
reduce.

~~~
aschobel
Offline on Android support sounds really amazing.

I'm poking around DroidCouch and only see a wrapper for the CouchDB REST API:

<http://github.com/sig/DroidCouch>

Should I be looking at another project for offline support?

~~~
couchdb
You can get my Android installer here: <http://www.couch.io/android>

Remember it's only a developer preview, but it should be fully-functional.
Requires Android 2.1 or 2.2

------
mipolonsky
I didn't realize CouchDB was < 1.0! Seems like you guys have been forever and
have been rock-solid!

Congrats on hitting "the one" then!

Loving your updated design, by the way. Here's a great example:
<http://www.couch.io/case-studies>

------
couchdb
Being 1.0 feels so ... reliable.

------
gshayban
Other than being a great tool for its problem domain, I think part of the
reason CouchDB is successful is because Chris Anderson (jchris) is hilarious.
Watch his video (<http://vimeo.com/5288034>)...

When asked about writing CouchDB in C++ he replies "C++ is great- but then you
have to use it." Priceless. Anyways congratulations.

------
mark_l_watson
I also threw my congrats out into blog-space this morning after updating the
install on my laptop. Even though MongoDB fits most of my specific application
needs better than CouchDB, CouchDB is a great project.

------
deweller
I think it is pretty cool that <http://couch.io/> is a website served directly
by CouchDB.

Server: CouchDB/0.12.0ab71f475-git (Erlang OTP/R13B)

~~~
nivertech
$ telnet couch.io 80 Trying 80.244.253.216... Connected to couch.io. Escape
character is '^]'. GET /get HTTP 1.0

HTTP/1.1 200 OK Date: Wed, 14 Jul 2010 19:28:23 GMT Server: Apache X-Powered-
By: PHP/5.2.6-1+lenny8 Vary: Accept-Encoding Connection: close Content-Type:
text/html

<html> <head> <title>Unknown Domain</title> </head>

    
    
      <body>
    

The Domain "" is not available on this server.

    
    
      </body>

</html> Connection closed by foreign host.

~~~
prodigal_erik
HTTP/1.1 is essential for conserving our dwindling IPv4 address space, so I
think it's reasonable for servers to require it.

~~~
pak
Doesn't wget still use HTTP/1.0?

~~~
prodigal_erik
Apparently they added Host headers and keepalive, even though it's not a fully
conforming HTTP/1.1 client. Makes me wonder how many servers out there accept
Host headers from HTTP/1.0 clients.

[http://wget.addictivecode.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions?actio...](http://wget.addictivecode.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions?action=show&redirect=Faq#head-8fe3535fb98ed94722f377f2413d7dfc9788a5d7)

------
paraschopra
Great job but the site does a terrible job in telling a new visitor what
exactly CouchDB does. I'm still not clear what it does - why are they offering
a download before actually communicating the benefits.

------
nivertech
CouchDB fills an important niche between embedded databases, like SQLlite and
Distributed NoSQL solutions, like riak. Also it's seems to be targeting once
popular "Mobile/Offline Databases" sector (it was before 3G and even GPRS took
off and when wireless bandwidth was limited and not always on (i.e. dial up).
I think about CouchDB as a modern version of MS-Access and/or Lotus Notes ;-)

------
10ren
It seems very popular, so maybe it's just that I'm not cool enough (not in the
target audience/mixing with the _right_ crowd, virally speaking) - but being
upfront about what something is and what's great about it, would seem to me to
be an important for encouraging adoption. OTOH, I'm noticed many successful
projects don't do this, so maybe it isn't important. :/

My history shows 5 pages from the landing page before I found one that said
what CouchDB is (the faq), and I'm still not sure what distinguishes it.

btw: awesome logo and poster.

~~~
amock
I think <http://couchdb.apache.org/> is a better site for finding out what
CouchDB is.

------
jmah
Changes since 0.11.1:

    
    
        * More efficient header commits.
        * Use O_APPEND to save lseeks.
        * Faster implementation of pread_iolist(). Further improves performance on concurrent reads.
        * Added authentication caching
        * Faster default view collation.
        * Added option to include update_seq in view responses.
    

from <http://couchdb.apache.org/downloads.html>

------
lamnk
What are the advantages / downsides of CouchDB compare with other schemaless
DB like Mongodb, Redis, Tokyo Cabinet etc. ?

------
jherdman
Congrats, guys! I'm just starting to take a look into CouchDB at the moment. I
look forward to getting to know it better.

------
photon_off
Congrats! But that is by far the most arrogant and obnoxiously self-indulgent
website I've seen in a long while.

------
pragmatic
Can someone give me a quick synopsis of what I would use this for?

Is this only for Facebook size scaling or is it of use for those of us just
starting out?

~~~
tlack
I'm not a CouchDB pro by any means but I've been following it from a distance
for some time.

The main feature of CouchDB is that it's a fast, scalable database that also
allows you to host your apps inside of it, with each "view" being stored in
the database itself.

I believe some people use it for large installations but as far as I know that
is not the primary focus.

~~~
silentbicycle
It's a "fast, scalable database" that isn't focused on large installations?
What?

While I haven't used couchdb much personally, its most significant
characteristics seem to be that it's a document-oriented database (each record
can have its own structure) and that it inherits all of Erlang's
infrastructure for fault-tolerance.

~~~
jchrisa
The offline replication is the one thing no other database touches. (Maybe
Lotus Notes but that thing is long in the tooth.)

~~~
stan_rogers
Well, that's taken long enough. Lotus Notes has _everything_ to do with
CouchDB. Damien was a product developer at Iris/Lotus, and in a lot of ways
CouchDB is a modern rethink of the best of what Notes/Domino is. When you take
away the client and the need to be backwards-compatible to the late Bronze Age
(Notes V2 applications from '93 can run unmodified in the current version 8.5
client), you're free to make a lot of improvements, but you also get to keep
the good stuff.

------
perlsys
After looking into Erlang for a while now (still in chapter 3 of ERLANG
Programming by Francesco Cesarini)

I have to state that writing something this big in Erlang was bold, really,
really bold.

Erlang is not really that fun or exciting to use

~~~
jamii
> Erlang is not really that fun or exciting to use

It depends what you use it for. Its brilliant for infrastructure - software
that has to live forever and survive no matter what gets thrown at it. It
makes a lot of the hard problems go away so you can focus on the fun and
exciting stuff.

------
samratjp
Hey CouchDB, do you have a page of people using you in production?

~~~
couchdb
What up samratjp?!

Check out <http://www.couch.io/case-studies>

And a longer list here <http://wiki.apache.org/couchdb/CouchDB_in_the_wild>

~~~
samratjp
Thanks Couchdb for the comforting thought :-p Man, I didn't know BBC used you
- awesome!

------
ahi
If only it worked. The test suite is giving me a crapload of errors on
*.couchone.com. I spent a couple hours getting it installed on my laptop (docs
have incorrect dependencies among other things) and the first test just hangs.
CouchDB 0.9?

------
carterschonwald
this is pretty cool news, though I'm a might concerned about how the links to
the couchone hosting seem to be broken :p

~~~
jchrisa
We're getting hit by lots of 10x waves right now, so while we're doing what we
can, if the hosted stuff is sluggish today we'll be faster tomorrow.

Cheers, Chris

~~~
carterschonwald
cool. Might I suggest that after the pace gets saner, you add a script that
fires a confirmation email before creating the instance + includes a "how to
use the hosted instance" mini explanation.

This might a) free up some instances that are created only because certain
folks have this silly habit of retrying a form with new values when it doesn't
work the first time, and b) will make it easier to couchdb novices to get
started.

Otoh, I might just be speaking for myself and my own silliness.

------
orenmazor
couch.io is invite based at the moment, right?

can I have an invite? :D

~~~
furtivefelon
{"error":"bad_request","reason":"invalid UTF-8 JSON"} when i try signing up

~~~
jchrisa
This could perhaps be an issue with your browser (or something due to load).
Can you email hosting@couch.io with details? Thanks!

------
sailormoon
Well done guys. But don't forget to credit Bryant Cutler
(<http://bryantcutler.com/>) for the awesome logo.

update: downvoted? why? I really think the guy should be credited. He did a
fricking awesome job which CouchDB has based its whole image on. The faux
movie poster linked at the top of this story has a giant size version of his
logo as the very backdrop. This shit is important. Credit him, says I!

~~~
andrewljohnson
I down-voted you just now because you complained about being down-voted, which
isn't good etiquette.

~~~
diptanu
Upvoted again!

~~~
jchrisa
I still don't know how to down-vote. Do you need super powers?

~~~
what
>200 karma, you're almost there.

~~~
epochwolf
It's 201 karma. ;)

------
sailormoon
My favourite CouchDb commercial: <http://vimeo.com/11852209>

